# New forum Trophies!



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2018)

since this got buried in another fun thread, ill post it separately here!

https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?help/trophies

here is a list of all the current trophies.  mostly these are the default ones, but i added a few more today for some of the more notable milestones one can achieve here on the forums!

Im always willing to add more if folks can think of some creative ones I missed for sure!  (note it is somewhat limited to how they can be awarded...mostly posts/likes/registration date/user groups/etc...but who knows what xenforo will release in the future to allow for more trophies for more user activities!


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> since this got buried in another fun thread, ill post it separately here!
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?help/trophies
> 
> ...



Other than entertainment, what can we do with them?  How about credit on the membership?  <wink wink>  ?

Dave


----------



## swditz (Apr 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> since this got buried in another fun thread, ill post it separately here!
> 
> https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?help/trophies
> 
> ...


Hi Brian I got an alert saying a trophy for one year anniversary. I have been registered for 5 years. Is this a yearly trophy or did you miss 4 years?


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Other than entertainment, what can we do with them?  How about credit on the membership?  <wink wink>  ?
> 
> Dave



we give membership credit/extensions for reviews!

but no, these are just fun little awards for forum participation, they dont have any actual value other than bragging rights or showing off to your friends.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 10, 2018)

swditz said:


> Hi Brian I got an alert saying a trophy for one year anniversary. I have been registered for 5 years. Is this a yearly trophy or did you miss 4 years?



the 1 year award is simply saying that you have been registered here for at least 365 days.

shows your registration date is april 30 2013, so at the end of the month you should also get the 5 year trophy.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 10, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> we give membership credit/extensions for reviews!
> 
> but no, these are just fun little awards for forum participation, they dont have any actual value other than bragging rights or showing off to your friends.



Party pooper.  

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Party pooper.
> 
> Dave


Dave, Dave, Dave...clearly you have missed the most important aspect of TUGBrian’s suggestion: _bragging rights_ . Can you imagine the reaction when you tell your friends and relatives that you have extra trophies on TUG? People are going to be in awe, stunned in amazement, ready to kowtow to your every wish and command. I’m sending out a massive group text as we speak to let everyone know!!! Wow, it’s good to be me


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 11, 2018)

Thats the spirit!

I fully expect TUG trophy lists to travel with you to sales presentations and timeshare vacations....or even used to update business cards or resumes!


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 11, 2018)

I'm going to hand out a picture of my ten year trophy to everyone I know. I really should get a giant actual trophy made.

I'm still not on the list of notable members though, even the trophy points one... Although I do have 248, which puts me in a tie with the last person who did make that list. Must post more...


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 11, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Dave, Dave, Dave...clearly you have missed the most important aspect of TUGBrian’s suggestion: _bragging rights_ . Can you imagine the reaction when you tell your friends and relatives that you have extra trophies on TUG? People are going to be in awe, stunned in amazement, ready to kowtow to your every wish and command. I’m sending out a massive group text as we speak to let everyone know!!! Wow, it’s good to be me




Well, there you go!  I'm not all that for kowing or towing.  My family is already convinced I'm crazy: ("What???  You're going on vacation AGAIN?????")  My coworkers think I'm made of money: ("You're going to Hawaii AGAIN? Weren't you JUST THERE a few month ago???")  And my dog is convinced I'm cheating on him with some bitch he's never met.  

I will take all the Trophy Points I can get.  I'm going to save them in a mason jar under the bed, and then cash them in with my Bitcoin money. Someday.  

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Apr 11, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Well, there you go!  I'm not all that for kowing or towing.  My family is already convinced I'm crazy: ("What???  You're going on vacation AGAIN?????")  My coworkers think I'm made of money: ("You're going to Hawaii AGAIN? Weren't you JUST THERE a few month ago???")  And my dog is convinced I'm cheating on him with some bitch he's never met.
> 
> I will take all the Trophy Points I can get.  I'm going to save them in a mason jar under the bed, and then cash them in with my Bitcoin money. Someday.
> 
> Dave


You have uncovered the most vital secret of TUG trophies, Dave. They _*are *_the next crypto currency! Just think about it: like Bitcoin, they have no intrinsic value (except the psychological value others place on them), they’re full of hype, they get regular press coverage (okay, maybe I’m stretching there), and they are the envy of your friends and neighbors. *Invest in TUG trophies for a huge future payday!!*


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 12, 2018)

TUGCOIN! i like it


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 12, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> TUGCOIN! i like it



I like it!

Dave


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 18, 2018)

Dave, just checking...what's the latest quoted price of TUGcoin?


----------



## Panina (Jul 19, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Dave, just checking...what's the latest quoted price of TUGcoin?


Priceless
I want more
They just are getting harder to get


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jul 19, 2018)

Panina said:


> Priceless
> I want more
> They just are getting harder to get


Yes, they are very scarce. As Bitcoin has plummeted, TUGcoin values have been exploding. I keep wondering when NWDave will begin publishing daily valuations, though I suppose the value is closely tied to TUGBrian's equally valuable trophy points.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2018)

im always open to suggestions, but we are limited to what we can offer for trophies automatically!


----------



## silentg (Jul 19, 2018)

Did I win a trophy?


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 19, 2018)

WalnutBaron said:


> Dave, just checking...what's the latest quoted price of TUGcoin?





WalnutBaron said:


> Yes, they are very scarce. As Bitcoin has plummeted, TUGcoin values have been exploding. I keep wondering when NWDave will begin publishing daily valuations, though I suppose the value is closely tied to TUGBrian's equally valuable trophy points.



Tugcoin isn’t exploding so much as it is piling up. And you know what happens to deep piles of things. People keep stepping in it, kicking it, getting it caught in the tread of their shoes...  And its slick stuff! I’ve heard it’s coated in timeshare salesman rhetoric. That accounts for the odor...

Dave


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2018)

silentg said:


> Did I win a trophy?



link to all the trophies youve earned:  https://www.tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?members/silentg.4227/trophies


for reference, anyone can click on the number of trophy points they have earned under their username and it will display all the trophies youve earned sofar.


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 19, 2018)

silentg said:


> Did I win a trophy?


Are you bucking for a participating trophy?


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 19, 2018)

lol...thats a good idea

1 point for "just being here"  =D


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 21, 2018)

How many trophy points will you achieve, when hit that magical 10,000 posts mark? LOL


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 22, 2018)

hmm...doesnt appear to be one just for post count.  ill go in and make some of those.

there is one for 10k posts and 5k likes combined


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2018)

ok, added a few more and changed some numbers around to more accurately reflect the accomplishments!


----------



## Panina (Jul 23, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> ok, added a few more and changed some numbers around to more accurately reflect the accomplishments!


Looks like I got a raise


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2018)

Panina said:


> Looks like I got a raise



You can stop beaming now with that silver trophy in your hand. You now need 8,299 posts for that gold trophy.


----------



## Panina (Jul 23, 2018)

pedro47 said:


> You can stop beaming now with that silver trophy in your hand. You now need 8,299 posts for that gold trophy.


I think your beaming, your going to beat me for the gold.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2018)

whnoops, guess i forgot to actually activate the new ones for post milestones...everyone should get another bump in about an hour =D


----------



## silentg (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jul 23, 2018)

there we go, all the new ones kicked in just now


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 23, 2018)

Thanks Brian !


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 23, 2018)

Awww shucks....ya shouldn'ta!


----------

